# IBO NYS Champ & World Qualifier



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be there! Not sure which day we'll be there tho!


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be there too!!! I'll be shooting sunday Around 9am, But I'll be there all weekend. I was there last year awsome shoot, very hard.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm there.Saturday.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

NerdHick said:


> Who's in and what day?


when and where?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nerd - I am in -save me a bed - call me with the details...etc/


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> when and where?



Full Qualifier Details for May 30 & 31 2009.

Location: Deerslayer Bowmens Assoc.
Event Description: IBO WQ/IBO NY State Championship
Address : 8100 St. Rt. 104
City: Oswego
State: New York
Zip: 13126
Click here to see this address on a map. (not available for all locations)



Contact Jim Burdic for more information.
You can reach Jim Burdic by phone at 315-529-5995 , or by email here: [email protected]

http://www.deerslayers.org/2009 IBO Champ.pdf


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I will be there...not sure what day at this point.

Jim does a nice job with the setup...good shoot!


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

There are 3 of us traveling together so far, be there 8am on Sunday morning...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NerdHick said:


> There are 3 of us traveling together so far, be there 8am on Sunday morning...



Shooting at 8 or getting there at 8?


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Shooting at 8 or getting there at 8?


I'd like to try and be one of the first groups on the course if we can, that way we're home well before supper.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NerdHick said:


> I'd like to try and be one of the first groups on the course if we can, that way we're home well before supper.


Good thinking...with yer belly!:slice:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

What kind of terrain and setup can i expect?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Crusher said:


> I will be there...not sure what day at this point.
> 
> Jim does a nice job with the setup...good shoot!


A fellow Bi Delta shooter will also be there.LOL!


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

how many targets? This can be shot in one day?


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

njharnde said:


> how many targets? This can be shot in one day?


30 I do believe :darkbeer:


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

njharnde said:


> how many targets? This can be shot in one day?


Yes its 30 and it can be done in one day...


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I am going to try to make in on Sunday.

I have never shot at this club before but I have heard it has a lot of poison ivy around so be careful if your allergic!

Mark


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Mark Hedges said:


> I am going to try to make in on Sunday.
> 
> I have never shot at this club before but I have heard it has a lot of poison ivy around so be careful if your allergic!
> 
> Mark


I look at it and I'm covered!!! Thanks for the heads up, long pants it is!!


----------



## Dead Nuts (Sep 29, 2006)

2009
New York State
IBO
Championship
May 30-31
Hosted by Deerslayer Bowman’s Association
8100 State Route 104, Oswego, NY (Google or GPS to Here)

*30 3-D Targets*
Fees: $25 IBO Shooters - Fun Shooters $15
Registration: 8am-12pm Both Days

All IBO Future Bowhunters (ages 8 & under) shoot at 2pm on Either Day (10 Targets only).
Concessions Available.
Souvenir T-Shirts for Sale, Limited Quantities.
No Pre-Reg required

Note: If you shot the IBO State Championship in 2008, bring a person who Didn’t and receive $5 off your Reg. Fee in 2009!!!
***Limited to one discount per person, see coupn attachment***

*** Beware there is alot of Poison Ivy, Plan accordingly***

Please don't hesitate to call or email me with your questions

For more info contact Jim Burdic: 315-529-5995
or email: [email protected]
Check us out on the web @ www.deerslayers.org​


----------



## Dead Nuts (Sep 29, 2006)

2009
New York State
IBO 
Championship
May 30-31

Hosted by Deerslayer Bowman’s Association
8100 State Route 104, Oswego, NY (Google to Here)

30 3-D Targets
Fees: $25 IBO Shooters - Fun Shooters $15
Registration: 8am-12pm Both Days

All IBO Future Bowhunters (ages 8 & under) shoot at 2pm on Either Day (10 Targets only).
Concessions Available.
Souvenir T-Shirts for Sale, Limited quantities available.
No Pre-Reg required

Note: If you shot the IBO State Championship in 2008, bring a person who Didn’t and receive $5 off your Reg. Fee in 2009!!!
***Limited to one discount per person***

For more info contact Jim Burdic: 315-529-5995
or email: [email protected]
Check us out on the web @ www.deerslayers.org​


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bumpo


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Team Outcast will be there on Sunday.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

damnyankee said:


> Team Outcast will be there on Sunday.


Boo Ya


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't wait.1 more week....


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> Can't wait.1 more week....


Alfabuck...When are you shooting? Looks like I have to shoot Sunday!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be shooting on Saturday.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I had better get some time outside!!! I've got a 20yd pin set and thats it so far!!! Could be a long day on Sunday!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

NerdHick said:


> Well I had better get some time outside!!! I've got a 20yd pin set and thats it so far!!! Could be a long day on Sunday!


I am in a similar position. I am in the process of setting up a new bow and I shoot MBO. No marks or tape setup yet and don't know when I will have a chance.:sad:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Crusher said:


> I am in a similar position. I am in the process of setting up a new bow and I shoot MBO. No marks or tape setup yet and don't know when I will have a chance.:sad:


Better call out sick on Friday.:mg:Hope you get her dialed in by the weekend,good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Sep 29, 2006)

*Sloppy Conditions Alert!!!!*

3D Course Conditions update! Due to the recent and expected rain this week, plan on some muddy conditions in some areas. Courses already laid out, tough to change now!

So plan for Mud and Poison Ivy!!!

Give Jim a call if you have any questions


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Dead Nuts said:


> So plan for Mud and Poison Ivy!!!


Sounds like an EXTREME shoot to me! :wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Well just blew a cable on my Apex so i will be dipping in my bag of tricks for a backup.I'll be spending tommorrow dialing in my Drenny LD.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> Well just blew a cable on my Apex so i will be dipping in my bag of tricks for a backup.I'll be spending tommorrow dialing in my Drenny LD.


Boy, I thought I was in a [email protected] position! I am all dialed in and ready to go, except I blew out my back today. Going to the chiropractor tomorrow and hoping he will do the trick....he usually does!

Looking forward to this shoot. It should be a good one again!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Crusher said:


> Boy, I thought I was in a [email protected] position! I am all dialed in and ready to go, except I blew out my back today. Going to the chiropractor tomorrow and hoping he will do the trick....he usually does!
> 
> Looking forward to this shoot. It should be a good one again!


Man that stinks.Hope he gets you all fixed up.My situation sounds worse than it is.I'll be OK come Saturday.I'll be up at my cabin in South Otselic tommorrow slingin BiDeltas.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Change of plans - I will should be getting there tomorrow (saturday) around 11. Anyone want to meet up?

Mark


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

One heck of a shoot!! A-1 job folks!


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

great shoot ! the course was challenginging,easy to find your way from target to target and very well laid out.i'll be going there to shoot again in the future.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Now thats what I call a 3D shoot !!!*

I was absolutely impressed with the shoot...the setup and layout were very impressive....I really got a kick out of the "boulders"...lol all foam rocks !! The shots were definitely out there compared to most of the local shoots we attend...I will definitely attend more shoots there in the future.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

That was a fantastic set up. I myself shot poorly but the course was well marked and a great mental challenge.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*I felt good all the way through...*

I had an off day as far as shooting safe tens...I had alot of 8's that were just out at 12 oclock by less than an inch...those cost me bigtime on the score... I am not one to worry about the score while im on the course...at the end of the day it will be there...good or bad...well Saturday was bad in my book...but a good lesson day...I will be practicing even harder now for the longer shots...with less line of sight on the ground....the ones that really killed me Saturday were the ones with no visible ground after like 30 yards...That made for some tough estimation....and from the pro class stakes...they were definitely the challenge I needed. I had a great day yesterday at our local club shoot...they had the targets set out at some good yardages....lots of 40 yard + shots...couple 50's....I was only 16 down...scoring 10 8 5 on 30 targets....284 10 X they dont count 11's.

My mental game is right where I want it...just need to get to work on those trickier shots. I will be spending more time at our club everyday getting in the 30 target practice I need.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

It was a very nice shoot. The course was well laid out, and I did not think there was a lot of mud or poison ivy.

Anyone know when they will have results posted?

Mark


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

By tommorrow latest.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Sep 29, 2006)

*NYS IBO Championship Results*

I have attached the Results from the shoot.

Thank-you again to all that attended, we appreciate your support!!!


----------



## Dead Nuts (Sep 29, 2006)

2009 NYS IBO Championship Results 
Side Pot money goes to the individual who contributed and had the highest place finish in their class. 
Class: HC	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Chuck	Wood	313	17	
2	Chris	Reedy	309	13	X
3	James	Gagnon	300	11	
4	Bradley	Bell Jr.	293	9	
5	John	Nicoletto	291	9	X
6	Chris	Davenport	290	7	X
7	Timothy	Hayner	286	6	
8	Chad	Olschewske	285	11	
9	Keith	Gibbs	284	13	
10	Nicholas	Bodkin	278	7	X
11	Ken	Burnett	277	4	X
12	Brian	Hughes	272	6	X
13	Scott Carlson	264	4	
14	Jason	Smith	261	5	X
15	Peter	Cunningham	261	4	X
16	James Russell	259	5	
17	Jeremy Pennington	258	3	X
18	Jake Pawlowski	256	2	X
19	Nick Dandino	252	4	
20	David Pawlowski	251	4	
21	George	Myers	242	2	

Class: FSR	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Judy	Blodgett	261	6	
2	Mary	Fraser	185	1	

Class: FHC	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Connie	Hayner	277	5	X
2	Stephanie	Maduzia	260	7	X
3	Darleen	Spinler	251	4	X
4	Sandy Reinhardt	232	2	
5	Kim Cunningham	222	2	X
6	Maria	D'Ambrosio	216	0	
7	Kristyna	Chenail	166	3	
8	Karla	Thomas	158	1	

Class: YMR 13-14	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Leigh	Hubler	295	7	
2	Glen	Bordwell	290	9	
3	Michael Stanhope	276	2	X
4	Kevin	Benedict	272	4	
5	Austin	Conrad	264	6	

Class: SHC	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Steve	Olschewske	310	14	X
2	William Kiendl	307	13	X
3	Randy	Ingrao	293	9	
4	Gregory Rayno	287	7	
5	Robert	Burnett	284	8	
6	Charles	Knowlton	276	6	
7	Paul	Salzyn	276	5	
8	Gary	Farley	275	9	X
9	Phillip Daniels	275	7	
10	Don Bare	275	5	
11	Chuck Thomas	272	8	
12	John	Peters	272	4	
13	David	Arnett	268	2	
14	Paul	Melco	266	5	X
15	Tom Mallette	264	4	
16	Cloudroussa	Thomas Jr 260	6	
17	Roger	Jorah	254	6	
18	Craig	Rinear	252	6	
19	Victor Krone	247	4	X
20	Don Spurr	227	1	

Class: FY	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Theresa	McAndrew	296	9	

Class: HF	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Donald	Frysinger Jr	258	5	
2	Bill Williams	254	4	X
3	Roger	Lambert	228	1	

Class: TRD	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Scott	Morgan	254	2	
2	Rick	Combs	237	3	
3	Scott	kirkley	234	5	
4	Steven	Kickey	214	1	
5	Shane	Kickey	209	2	
6	Herman	Garcia	205	1	
7	Dave	Dandino	195	1	X

Class: Cub	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Dallas	Allen	292	7	

Class: FTRAD	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Hope	Gillette	238	3	

Class: LB	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Todd`	Hathaway	256	5	
2	Stephen	Yonker	224	3	

Class: PMR	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Jerry	Decker	292	4	X
2	Jud	Myers	251	4	
3	Lee Dufresne	240	5	X

Class: FBR	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Deborah	Barber	186 

Class: SPM	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Rudy	Abersold	286	8	X
2	David	Insognia	282	6	X
3	Adam	Weaver	280	4	X
4	Dan	Martinez	275	6	X
5	Mike	Beckley	264	8	X
6	Jeremy	Travis	249	4	X
7	Tom	Dutcher	240	5	X
8	Thomas	Harrison Jr.	240	3	X
9	Rick	Oakley	233	2	X

Class:X-Bow	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Curt Peters	284	8	

Class: YMR 15-17	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	
1	Dillon	Bordwell	263	4	

Class: MSR	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Jeffrey	Cortright	288	7	X
2	Carl Benedict	282	7	
3	Steve	Franzese	279	6	X
4	Mike	Wood	279	4	
5	Wesley	Hines	271	6	
6	Bob Barnard	262	7	
7	Bruce Fraser	242	2	
8	Donald	McCarren Jr.	235	1	

Class: MCBH	Date: May 30 &31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Alan	Arpin	279	4	X
2	Bob	Gamache	274	7	
3	Gene	Fuller	265	6	X
4	Walter	Blodgett	263	4	X
5	Charlie	Mead	254	2	
6	Albert	Lewis	254	2	
7	Marty	Jones	244	2	

Class: MBR	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Todd	Mead	277	8	
2	Ira	Cromling Jr.	275	7	
3	Jim	Mourey	273	4	X
4	Brian	DiBona	270	6	
5	Jason	Sutton	269	10	
6 Jason	Chrissley	257	2	X
7	Andrew	Mussack	253	6	X
8	Wayne	Miller	250	3	X
9	David	Schillinger	233	0	
10	Trevor Baldwin	226	3	
11	Jamie Lomis	213	3	

Class: MBO	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Rick	Steele	298	11	X
2	Ira Cromling Jr	285	5	X
3	Jeff	Alderman	283	12	
4	Vitus Lorretto Jr	281	9	X
5	Robert	Price	280	8	X
6	Jeff	Bordwell	280	6	
7	Jimm	Becker	278	9	X
8	Jim Koch	268	5	X
9	Michael Lambertsen	268	3	X
10	Alan	Alfonso Jr.	266	8	X
11	Timothy	Cohick	260	6	X
12	Sean Christopher	255	7	X
13	Jonathan Scott	243	2	
14	David	Neely	242	4	X
15	Jason	Minnamon	235	7	X
16	Don	Phillips	226	5	
17	John	Jennings	220	2	
18	Kevin	Shamp	215	0	X
19	Greg Johnson	204	4	
20	Joe	Lo Verde	174	1	

Class: AHC	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Jeff	Blodgett	308	12	X
2	Donnie	Frysinger	297	11	
3	Bill Spicer	293	10	X
4	Bill	Hudson	288	5	
5	William	Perks	283	6	
6	Scott	Richardson	282	6	
7	Joe	Otto	282	8	X
8	Michael Stanhope	280	7	X
9	Richard Allen	276	6	X
10	Joe	Cavallaro	269	5	X
11	Michael Rossi	268	3	
12	John	Brusie	267	5	
13	Virgel Shook	256	3	X


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Those are some sick scores!!! WTG everyone!


----------



## Dead Nuts (Sep 29, 2006)

*SPM Correction, Sorry!*

Class: SPM	Date: May 30&31 
# First Name	Last Name	Score	X's	Side Pot
1	Rudy	Abersold	286	8	X
2	David	Insognia	282	6	X
3	Adam	Weaver	280	4	X
*4	Thomas	Harrison Jr.	278	3	X*
5	Dan	Martinez	275	6	X
6	Mike	Beckley	264	8	X
7	Jeremy	Travis	249	4	X
8	Tom	Dutcher	240	5	X
9	Rick	Oakley	233	2	X


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Good job everyone!


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks! Can you post the results of the fun shooters? I am curious how I did (trad class). 

Mark


----------

